# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Vấn đề về post hình ảnh vào bài viết

## sakuratanpopo

Mình thấy đăng hình vào các bài viết thì thấy hình rất nhỏ.Có cách nào để làm hình to ra ko???Mong được các bạn trong ban quản trị giải đáp giùm mình!!!Cám ơn các bạn nhiều!!!

----------


## hangnt

> Mình thấy đăng hình vào các bài viết thì thấy hình rất nhỏ.Có cách nào để làm hình to ra ko???Mong được các bạn trong ban quản trị giải đáp giùm mình!!!Cám ơn các bạn nhiều!!!


Hiện nay diễn đàn đã fix lỗi ảnh nhỏ. Bạn cứ upload ảnh lên host của diễn đàn thì ảnh sẽ tự động hiện đúng kích thước của ảnh.

----------

